# GT-R At Cadwell



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

So yesterday I popped my GT-R track cherry at Cadwell Park.

Firstly & before my waffle & praise for the car, nothing stayed in front of me & nothing came past me. Biggest scalp of the day was a 997GT3 RS who's owner came over at lunch & confirmed I was the only person who'd passed him all day. The event had a lot of tuned Evo's & Scoobs, as well as many stripped out BMW & VW track cars & a couple of young semi-pro drivers in Race VXR's.

Now for the glowing praise, the car was just f***ing awesome & performed way beyond my wildest expectations. I'd class myself as a reasonable track driver as have driven most UK tracks, Spa & Nordschleife & have received a fair bit of tuition, but this car totally re writes the rule book as it can be driven at 9/10 on probably pretty much any track with consummate ease. Even when driving at 11/10 of my ability, the car could not be phased. It's a huge comfort knowing the car will always be more capable than me:clap:

Was a huge thrill throwing the cars tail out in a few corners (whilst in R Mode) lap after lap but knowing it was totally controllable & at certain points passengers or those behind thought I was purposely drifting (I wasn't).

Lessons learnt, the gap in track drivability between stock & R mode for VDC is vast, gearbox behaves impeccably on track in R mode, drifting makes me giggle, Cadwell Park is a fantastic track & fairly simple to learn, my new brake setup is epic, tyres behave very well on track, transmission temp gets up to 115+ a lot quicker than I'd like & finally it's insane how much petrol the car drinks during a track day.

Calling into RB Motorsport in the morning to get their verdict on brake wear & generally check the car over post track day.

I could rave on & on but you already know how fantastic these cars are, however I'm still in a mild state of shock with just how amazing they are.

Counting down the days till I'm hooning round Nordschleife in 6 weeks.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Forgot to mention that Alcon brought their R35 to which was fitted their new Alcon Ceramic Big Brake Kit in it's final stages of testing 

A snip at over £15K!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great time Paul....it's a tight track but I love it...get any air on the mountain?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Sounds like you had a great time Paul....it's a tight track but I love it...get any air on the mountain?


I loved the track & after some early instruction, really did find some interesting lines (all 3 instructors had different ideas).

Got plenty of air & am looking forward to the photos that should get uploaded by the photographer early next week.

Had to laugh as i was told by teacher to make sure I take the mountain with the wheels totally straight, but i informed him it was more fun taking the crest at an angle as i could get more height & it was more dramatic.

My 3 notable moments were slightly too much speed into the Hairpin & getting within mm's off the bails, another moment followed when i nailed the GT3 RS approaching Gooseneck but the overtake (at speed) meant i was now offline & about 20mph too hot through this section, however the car & I managed to just about gather it together to the amusement of the Pork driver & finally fluffed my line follwing an overtake through Park & caught a lot of curb. Was getting some lovely sideways action exiting Hairpin, Mansfield & Barn.

Defo gonna go back ASAP as it's a forgiving track in a GT-R & easy to learn.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got to get myself some track time round Anglesey as that's another track i've never driven before.

Booking up for Nurburgring the 1st weekend of Sept to do a full TF weekend (can't wait).


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

I know it's frowned on but did you get a lap time at Cadwell?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

w8pmc said:


> Forgot to mention that Alcon brought their R35 to which was fitted their new Alcon Ceramic Big Brake Kit in it's final stages of testing
> 
> A snip at over £15K!!


Bet it's a bit saucy though

Re- Anglesey; great (biblically) wet weather training


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

21 GTRs at the ring last week.
A lot of Pork now fitting slicks as a last resort to overtake...

You will visit the petrol station every hour and meet a lot of fellow 35 owners there!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

driven said:


> I know it's frowned on but did you get a lap time at Cadwell?


I didn't i'm afraid, however i'll defo be going back & will try to remember next time:thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

paul__k said:


> 21 GTRs at the ring last week.
> A lot of Pork now fitting slicks as a last resort to overtake...
> 
> You will visit the petrol station every hour and meet a lot of fellow 35 owners there!


There again in 6 weeks but 1st time in the GT-R & i can imagine the fuel requirement will be epic as i used 2 full tanks at Cadwell


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Bet it's a bit saucy though
> 
> Re- Anglesey; great (biblically) wet weather training


Gonna try to get on there ASAP. The track that's now highest on my to do list.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Re brake wear, in the dry, once you've learnt the lines, you should try a few laps with VDC Off. Even in R mode, it subtly intervenes quite a lot and does so by applying the brakes to individual wheels, so brake wear will be higher.

The car drives quite differently (and IMO more enjoyably) with VDC Off. You definitely have to be on your toes, but in the dry, you'll also be quicker.

Cadwell is quite a narrow track for a such a wide and heavy beast, and overtaking must have been hairy indeed!
Well done on being the quickest thing out there.

IME, only Radicals are (sometimes) able to give a GT-R a good run on circuit.


----------



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

well done mate sounds like you had a ball


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Re brake wear, in the dry, once you've learnt the lines, you should try a few laps with VDC Off. Even in R mode, it subtly intervenes quite a lot and does so by applying the brakes to individual wheels, so brake wear will be higher.
> 
> The car drives quite differently (and IMO more enjoyably) with VDC Off. You definitely have to be on your toes, but in the dry, you'll also be quicker.
> 
> ...


David, this was my first encounter on track in the GT-R, so i took the decision to go no braver than the 3 R's, but as i've now got a hugely increased level of confidence in the car's ability on track, i will be sure to try VDC off during my next track encounter.

Defo at Nurburgring in early Sept & hoping to get another sneaky UK one under my belt before then.

At Cadwell in R Mode once i was comfortable with the track & car, i found the TCM didn't intrude overly, with the exception of Mansfield, where for love nor money i couldn't get the power down.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

R mode can indeed be quite subtle with the ESP braking just one wheel to help keep the car on track. But that is what can cause excessive brake wear.


----------



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you had the pics through yet? Would love to see them especially at the mountain!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> David, this was my first encounter on track in the GT-R, so i took the decision to go no braver than the 3 R's, but as i've now got a hugely increased level of confidence in the car's ability on track, i will be sure to try VDC off during my next track encounter.
> 
> Defo at Nurburgring in early Sept & hoping to get another sneaky UK one under my belt before then.
> 
> At Cadwell in R Mode once i was comfortable with the track & car, i found the TCM didn't intrude overly, with the exception of Mansfield, where for love nor money i couldn't get the power down.


Nice one Paul. You can get some good drifts with the R mode activated and when you switch it all off it doesn`t make the car any more snappy than with it on. Certainly on Dunlops mine is very progressive when traction is lost and gives you plenty of notice. Anglesea is also on my list and the MLR have a day there later in the year.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TrevF said:


> Have you had the pics through yet? Would love to see them especially at the mountain!:thumbsup:


Just found some, the official ones will be published soon:

Cadwell Park - Track Day


----------



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

Great pictures mate, the car looks sweet, really like the black and white photo, thanks for popping the link on:thumbsup:


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

"with the ESP braking just one wheel to help keep the car on track"

the more I read the more the car seems to drive it's self


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TTRS said:


> "with the ESP braking just one wheel to help keep the car on track"
> 
> the more I read the more the car seems to drive it's self


Although we both know your point is totally flawed:clap:

Your TTRS's ESP just cuts all power & therefore controlling all driven wheels until the ECU's feel it's safe to allow your continuation, which unless i'm mistaken is far more of a total takeover than merely adjusting brake bias (don't F1 cars also do that):sadwavey:

Worth noting (although this will be totally alien to a TT driver), with R Mode TCM engaged it's very easy to get the back end right out as the car is basically RWD on track 95% of the time:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

TTRS said:


> "with the ESP braking just one wheel to help keep the car on track"
> 
> the more I read the more the car seems to drive it's self


What a ****stick.

What do you think traction control on any car does? The GTR is the only car with electronic assistance is it?

Have you ever stopped to wonder how a rear wheel engined, rear wheel drive pendulum of a 911 stays on the road better today than it's similarly laid out 1980's yuppie killer?

Get on track, or get on a CATDT course and learn to how a car actually drives rather than poncing around in your sad little bling thing and harping on about shit you know **** all about.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> What a ****stick.
> 
> What do you think traction control on any car does? The GTR is the only car with electronic assistance is it?
> 
> ...


Here here!!:thumbsup:


----------

